# Who is like Feanor?



## Eol of Doriath (Feb 1, 2002)

I have question- if you would associate a historical figure ( literature or proven)who would you assocaite with Feanor?

I have found that Pyrrhus of Eprius is rather suitable as he was brillant tactition of warfare, but tended to be a bit too eagar. Camillius would be another that I would loosely assciate to Feanor, because again of his passion to fight and his brillance.

There are several more I would mention,but I cannot recall them.

who do you would you associate with Feanor?


----------



## Belladonna Took (Feb 8, 2002)

*re: who is like Feanor*

I think I would have to go with Achilles perhaps, brilliant in battle but hot-headed and jealous (the whole captured girls thing.)
Maybe Tycho Brahe because he was also kind of stuck up about his skills (although he didn't have many skills to back up his arguments) but he definitely took his arguments too far. Just like Feanor making his sons swear the oath, etc. etc.


----------



## 7doubles (Feb 9, 2002)

i would have to say Tobulkane inventer of wepons and tools from the bible or Alexander Gram Bell.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Feb 9, 2002)

How about Alexander the great? Really ambitious and brilliant.


----------



## baraka (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: re: who is like Feanor*



> _Originally posted by Belladonna Took _
> *I think I would have to go with Achilles perhaps, brilliant in battle but hot-headed and jealous (the whole captured girls thing.)
> *



When you say that Achilles was brilliant in battle do you mean that he was a brillant strategist or a great warrior. If you read the Iliad, you would notice that he was only a great warrior and not a brilliant general.
What is the (whole captured girls thing.)?
In the Iliad Helen was "stolen" by Paris and taken to Troy. Achilles was not romantically involved with anyone.
Jealous of who?
There was a disagrement with Achilles and Agammenon, but that was not jealousy.


----------

